# Do betta fish like lots of foliage? Advice.



## zaichev (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sort of torn between adding some larger plants and leaving the space open. Do bettas like places to hide or open space more? I bought a larger tank and am worried about crowding it, as it is really crowded already.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

That tank looks divided? If so looks just fine


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

In general, fish like cover. Just ask a fisherman where the best place to drop a line is. 

IMO, you could use a bit more plants/cover in there. If the plants you have now are live plants, when they grow in plant them along the back wall. It will give your guys the most space while still allowing for some cover. You could also plant them along half of the divider to give your boys some rest from each other.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A betta's natural habitat is densely planted, so the more cover the better.  As long as they can still swim, they will be happy.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a great tank, where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?
Thanks!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

snowtail said:


> That's a great tank, where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?
> Thanks!


It's the 2.5g aquarium from walmart, it's pretty cool


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

does it come with a divider? (*here I'm rubbing my hands together maliciously*)


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

That little plant that you have right now is non aquatic


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The one on the left is not trully aquatic, the one on the right though is actually a type of java fern, I think, I know it is aquatic though..


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

My tank is somewhat cluttered up, but my fish seems happy, so . . . 

The ornament at least is hollow and he can swim through the top too. It gives him a good place to hide out and feel safe.


----------



## AzureFish (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool Spongebob pineapple. Love it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at your set up that you posted I think you have plenty of room for a plant on each side. There are a number of species of plants that you may find to be an appropriate choice for your tank without crowing things too much. Its all about what you choose and where you put it. Properly thought out, there will be room left for your boys to strut their stuff and put on a good display for your veiwing pleasure. JMHO...


----------

